# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Aquisição de material Canon

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Tenho andado a procura de lojas com objectivas Canon, mas infelismente ninguem tem nada em stock, e os que dizem que arranjam qualquer coisa, têm telefonado para a Canon Portugal e apontam sempre para 2 a 3 semanas.

Como adquiri máquina nova gostava de poder visitar alguma loja que tenha Stock para eventualmente adquirir uma objectivazita para a minha maquineta.

Será que alguem conhece uma loja com objectivas Canon para venda?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Juca,

Existe uma loja no Porto, a Colorfoto que tem bastantes lentes à venda, é uma boa loja, com pessoal especializado que normalmente sabe responder às nossas dúvidas. Outra vantagem é que tem site e podes consultar facilmente os preços do que queres.

O site é http://www.colorfoto.pt e a loja fica situada na Rua Sá da Bandeira na Baixa do Porto.

Abraço,

----------


## Duarte Araujo

se souberes o que queres podes sempre comprar numa loja online tipo 

www.pixmania.com ou nomatica.com

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Duarte


Online é fácil encontrar lojas na Net, e por sinal até mais barato que a PIXMANIA. Por exemplo: http://www.ac-foto.com 

Cá é que é o problema. Em especial quem tenha stocks.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Mais uma boa loja a nível de preços andorrafreemarket até melhor que a ac-foto, que achava difícil.

----------


## Luis Lopes

Boas,

penso que conseguem encontrar preços mais em conta em:http://www.technikdirekt.de

Um abraço

Luis Lopes

----------

